# What device or devices do you use for Streaming Sporting events via the Internet?



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

First I would like to thank Chris for adding this new Internet streaming Sports forum.

I personally order sporting events that I can stream, they are in almost all cases way cheaper then ordering from Cable TV or Satellite. With more Streams coming from UFC, MLB, NHL and Willow we have tons of choices and they just keep getting better. 

I use GoFightLive.TV on a regular basis

My idea for this part of iptvconnection.com is to create a world leading data base of Sports Streaming.

If you buy an event or season package how does it perform on your streaming device?
What device or devices do you use to watch for example "Willow Cricket" and how was the quality? was it better on this device more so then that device.

I have been experimenting with GFL.TV
They have an app for the ROKU, which works great, but I find using my Boxee Box with it's Browser I get a better video quality. but that wasn't the case 4 months ago. So with updates always coming there will be interesting discussions on what device works best for said Stream.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## Trendy2 (Apr 16, 2007)

All I use is my XBox 360 and the ESPN3 client. It's nice to watch some Premier League games and also the American LeMans auto racing series. I would love to watch more soccer/football and F1 races but haven't found a solution for either. I don't watch much American team sports but I'll tune into a MLB or NBA game every now and then if they offer a free game since they seem to be embracing the online content more than anyone else.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I would love to use my Revue box for MLB-TV, if they ever add it to the services you can get with it. I don't understand why they are dragging their feet on adding this service.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I use my PS3, XBOX 360, and Roku.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

XBox, PS3, iPhone & Nexus Tablet


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Cool Games (Sep 12, 2008)

IOS , OS X, & Apple TV, Android generics, FIOS to Panasonic Viera, Dish HD AT250

NOTE:
FOX now owns Speed TV so 2014 begins Daytona Rolex 24 streaming only on Fox Sports GO !
I have no path to service first time in 10 years !


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

I use a home theater PC I built connected to my Pioneer plasma display.


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Cool Games said:


> IOS , OS X, & Apple TV, Android generics, FIOS to Panasonic Viera, Dish HD AT250
> 
> NOTE:
> FOX now owns Speed TV so 2014 begins Daytona Rolex 24 streaming only on Fox Sports GO !
> I have no path to service first time in 10 years !


Foxsports socks since they lost Premier Ship soccer league


----------

